# How does a newly pregnant cervix feel



## My bump

Throught your cycle your cervix changes in softness, texture, height and moistness. How does it feel when you actually become pregnant. Is it hard, soft, high up, open?????

Anyone know?

x


----------



## Tudor Rose

they say high soft shut, but it can take up to 14 weeks pregnant for you cervix to change


----------



## My bump

Hi tudor rose

Thanks for the answer

I had a feel to check cm (tmi i know) because i ovulated a week ago and am still having lots of cm, some very stretchy. My cervix came down after ovulation and went hard and long again but now its so high i can barely reach it and its very soft but slightly open????! 

Maybe it is because i cam off the pill a few weeks ago and its meesing up my hormones. Ive got really sore boobs too so it sounds like it is the pill cause i wouldnt have any pregnancy symptoms yet.

x


----------



## seattlemama

Its hard to use the way your cervix is as a "symptom" for pregnancy or not. As was said it can take a while into pregnancy for your cervix to change. Also, its hard to tell if its really shut or just a smaller opening than normal. When I was pregnant I didnt feel like it was closed and my doc told me it was. Also, mine didnt really get soft for a while after becoming pregnant. 

Good luck, I hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## dan-o

Mine was always high, closed & firm or medium, from the day before I got BFP. 
CM was always creamy.
I only made it to 13 weeks tho, so maybe it goes softer after that.

Good luck TTC! xx


----------



## CeeJai

My bump said:


> Throught your cycle your cervix changes in softness, texture, height and moistness. How does it feel when you actually become pregnant. Is it hard, soft, high up, open?????
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> x

hi, i was just asking myself the same ? today. I search the net through every topic i could find,and still no direct answer.:shrug:


----------



## DaisyBee

I had creamy cm around the time of my bfp which later on hasnt been so creamy. I didnt have loads of it like some women do. I couldnt tell if my cervix was open or closed - which when I was in my dr said it was closed (I didnt ask - he just volunteered the info) and my cervix didnt go high for many weeks - I think it was somewhere between weeks 8-10.


----------



## OULINA

please dont get all crazy and stress out ...have in mind every womans body is different ...you will mostly hear that it should be high.....well mine before my bfp was low and kinda hard while now starting a couple of days after my bfp it is low and soft.... i do have lots of creamy cm too but that started like 3-4 days ago...

i hope you get your bfp soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mrsr86

Hello! I know this post is ancient however...I know on google it comes up because like many I have been googling about cervix's whilst ttc!!

Well, for many months I have been tracking my cervix...i always got my hopes up when it remained high, soft and closed untill a day before my period when I would wake up to a low, hard and open cervix...stressful....

However this month was different....my cervix remained HARD!! Very high so I could just get it with the tip of my finger and tilted! Reminded me of a child who's refusing to be spoon fed! It had turned itself away...


Well two days ago after feeling very tired and sickly I decided to do a pregnancy test..it was NEGATIVE :( my son came upstairs so I hid it in the cupboard...then the next day I looked and it was POSITIVE! I know about evaporation lines so assumed that was the explanation...yesterday again VERY tired, very sickly..just on a whim I went to the local Tesco and bought a first response..went in the toilet...negative....was about to put it in my bag and there was a positive line appearing!!! Since then I've done another first response and been to the doctors and all say I'm expecting...!! My cervix is now mid height, closed and very hard... Most posts say it should be soft but mine certainly isn't.


----------



## carrie_penny

It varies until you are at least 4 week after your first missed period. Some women's rise and close, some take a little longer to get up there. That is why doctors recommend checking so many things until you can register + with a blood or urine test.

It is a long hard TTW every month, but the more you know about your body and what it does on each day of your cycle, the better chance you have of spotting something that may indicate a BFP in your near future.


----------



## Zephram

I don't think CP is a definitive symptom of early pregnancy, as in it can really do anything and you may or may not be pregnant. My experience was that mine stayed high and soft after ovulation and did not come down low and hard as per usual before my period. I am curious to see if this happens again with my second as we are TTC now.


----------

